# Protein Tubs?



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 18, 2012)

When I went to purchase my Myotonic buckling, the woman selling him was using protein tubs for her animals. She had sheep and goats combined, and said she used the kind w/o copper because of the sheep, but that you could buy them for goats with added copper.

Has anyone ever used these? Presently I have 3 (hopefully) bred does, 1 open doe, and 1 fat wether and llama in the "girl goat" enclosure and 1 wether, 1 buckling, 1 buck in the "boy goat" pen. Would this be beneficial to the pregnant does, or is it overkill? They already get a mixed hay, BOSS, dairy goat grain, and tons of fruit/veggie treats.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 18, 2012)

They sell those at our TSC.  I noticed in your list you do not have loose minerals listed.  Goats do much better with loose minerals.  I don't know about those buckets, they just never looked very appetizing for the goats to me, but somebody with more experience will jump in here I am sure.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 18, 2012)

I do have minerals, just forgot to list it. Coffee has yet to kick in this morning


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 18, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> I do have minerals, just forgot to list it. Coffee has yet to kick in this morning


I hear that.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 11, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> When I went to purchase my Myotonic buckling, the woman selling him was using protein tubs for her animals. She had sheep and goats combined, and said she used the kind w/o copper because of the sheep, but that you could buy them for goats with added copper.
> 
> Has anyone ever used these? Presently I have 3 (hopefully) bred does, 1 open doe, and 1 fat wether and llama in the "girl goat" enclosure and 1 wether, 1 buckling, 1 buck in the "boy goat" pen. Would this be beneficial to the pregnant does, or is it overkill? They already get a mixed hay, BOSS, dairy goat grain, and tons of fruit/veggie treats.


I feed Purina Goat blocks, which are a protein block, when my goats are out on the hillside browsing and not eating as much hay. I also put protein blocks in when they are pregnant, They absolutely LOVE them. It helps with keeping the weight on they are nursing too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 11, 2012)

We did a protein tub last summer, The goats loved it.  The funny part was all the goats had molasses stained all over them from it.  We had a sheep farmer Highly recommend us try them out. It was a 40 lb tub. Ultralyx makes a really good one. I can't remember what brand we were using.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 13, 2012)

my friend who raised boer goats uses the black tubs of protein with alot of copper in it. I think it's use is for cattle, she has good luck with it, but she doesn't use grain unless they are kidding. it's around 50$ here, she says that she buys four and spreads them around in different places and the goats love it, but I personnaly don't know anything else about it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 13, 2012)

I checked on mine last night and they are the Goat 20N, They were a little pricey. I think the 60lb tub was 45 to $50. 

http://www.feedinadrum.com/GOAT20N.html


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 13, 2012)

How long does one last you and how many animals are eating it?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> How long does one last you and how many animals are eating it?


We put a tub out for 18 adult boer and boer cross does, and it lasted a while, I would say a month or more.  Can't remember exactly.  The instructions said to put out one tub per 10 head, 

According to the estimated feeding rate of 2 to 4 oz per head per day. The tub would last  8 goats consuming 2 ounces a day for 60 days.  That would be about what I saw with my herd since, if you double the number of head the tub would last 30days.   I also kept out loose minerals at the same time. Mine were on pasture only at the time and not pregnant and not nursing.


----------



## ksj0225 (Mar 14, 2012)

We use them.  In fact they have selenium in them too and last year we used them and had no selenium problems in our kids... Didn't use them before kidding this year and me and my friend BOTH had problems.  SO back to the tubs we went.  We are in a borderline area for selenium problems so we shouldn't really have to do Bo-se shots.


----------

